# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  20 gal aquarium for a full grown 5ft ball python

## theartofsolitude

is that enough?  is it true that the larger the aquarium the more stressed the snake will get?

----------


## LadyOhh

20 gallon in my opinion is too small for a full grown adult. I'd say a longer 30 or something would suffice better.

----------

theartofsolitude (06-25-2010)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> is that enough?  is it true that the larger the aquarium the more stressed the snake will get?


I wouldnt call that enough. Its somewhat true to an extent... Not in this case...

Its basically only for smaller snakes in adult size aquariums. I would use 30 or 40 gallon. my snakes tank is 36"x12.5" wide and shes only 1 year old. I started her in the same tank from a baby. 

It really depends on how secure they feel in the tank. If its wide open and empty theyre going to get stressed out..

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Nope. I like to keep my big girls in at least a 40gal.




> is it true that the larger the aquarium the more stressed the snake will get?


Only if the enclosure is setup improperly. If ample cover and hiding areas are provided so that the snake can travel from one end of the enclosure to the other without being seen, snakes can potentially become comfortable in any sized enclosure.

----------


## dc4teg

> Nope. I like to keep my big girls in at least a 40gal.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the enclosure is setup improperly. If ample cover and hiding areas are provided so that the snake can travel from one end of the enclosure to the other without being seen, snakes can potentially become comfortable in any sized enclosure.


i agree.... remember, ball pythons come from the African plains... they can roam all they want, but they are too lazy  :Razz:  as long as they feel secure in their environment, they will be a successfully kept species!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vypyrz

For a BP that big, I would suggest a 30 or 40 gallon breeder tank. They have a floor space of 36" X 18"....

----------


## tonyaltn

I have a 75 gallon (48Lx18Wx21T), I would prefer a 40 gallon breeder, there is one on Craigslist I may buy for a future BP pickup. The 40 gallon breeders are what I consider a perfect size because of the 18" width, and its a nice 36" long. I dont like the 12 inch wide tanks, like the 55 longs, they just dont seem wide enough for anything but fish but thats just a personal prefrence.

----------


## Oxylepy

I'm currently keeping all of mine in 31qt tubs and I'd say base area is roughly the same on both that and my long 20 tank.

None of them seem to have problems.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

I would say its def ok for them to be in a 20gal though it may be a bit tight, I am going to be putting my adults in 41qt tubs which are much larger but I dont see it being a huge problem.  If it is possible to get your snake in a 30gal then i would say that would be perfect.

----------

